# Cheese



## AccursedPoppy68 (Feb 8, 2020)

How long can I store a hard cheddar at room temp if it’s vacuum sealed?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dip it wax and it will store a long long time. Better than vac sealing.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

If it's really good cheddar... around my house.... about 2 days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

whoppo said:


> If it's really good cheddar... around my house.... about 2 days.


What brand to do we like best? I have pals who sing the vitrues of Tillamook..but I aint found it all that impressive. Cracker barrel extra sharp works for me and and when mixed fifty fifty with Velvettter can win any enchildada or grilled cheese sandwich contest in town. Actually its a rough poor boy clone of the the free cheese dear old Ronnie Reagan passed out free to the old folks when he took away their food stamps in the 80s. My Mama got it. Five pound blocks of Land o Lakes Sharp Americdan Extra melt. Commonly available at restaurant wholesale type stores and prob on Amazon. It has a flavor like cheddar but melts only slightly slower than Vevetter. 
Reagan was a smart guy. 
https://foodie.sysco.com/world-of-s...ra-melt-sharp-american-premium-cheese-slices/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Dip it wax and it will store a long long time. Better than vac sealing.


Agreed! Do not vac seal it. Cover it in cheese wax and let it continue to age. It will just get better and better.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

AccursedPoppy68 said:


> How long can I store a hard cheddar at room temp if it's vacuum sealed?


How'd you cut it?

If you want to store cheese for extended periods buy whole wheels and store them properly.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> What brand to do we like best? I have pals who sing the vitrues of Tillamook..but I aint found it all that impressive. Cracker barrel extra sharp works for me and and when mixed fifty fifty with Velvettter can win any enchildada or grilled cheese sandwich contest in town. Actually its a rough poor boy clone of the the free cheese dear old Ronnie Reagan passed out free to the old folks when he took away their food stamps in the 80s. My Mama got it. Five pound blocks of Land o Lakes Sharp Americdan Extra melt. Commonly available at restaurant wholesale type stores and prob on Amazon. It has a flavor like cheddar but melts only slightly slower than Vevetter.
> Reagan was a smart guy.
> https://foodie.sysco.com/world-of-s...ra-melt-sharp-american-premium-cheese-slices/


https://www.cabotcheese.coop/seriously-sharp-cheddar-cheese#tab=dairybars&slide=69


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Look, last post was pre-lockdown. 

The world is ending folks, you have a choice of three cheeses to help you fend of the zombies. Whaddaya pick? I'll get the cheese ball rolling.

Me:

A really nice aged sharp cheddar;

A really moldy French blue;

Gouda cause it's soooo gooda.

You? 

Godspeed.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Red dragon, swiss and pepper jack are my three


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Cheddar, mozzarella and Monterey jack


----------

